
Show HN: C++ Async HTTPS server built with oat++ framework and LibreSSL - lganzzzo
https://github.com/oatpp/oatpp-examples/tree/master/tls-libressl
======
lganzzzo
Asynchronous HTTPS server built with oat++ Async API.

Features:

\- HTTPS based on LibreSSL

\- Basic endpoint with DTO serialization to JSON

\- Asynchronous proxy endpoint to remote service

